# can some one help me ?



## bx-made (Jun 12, 2008)

how can i find the ped on my dog 
sire.nights manson #11802ap-88
Dam:suryah sunrise #11208p-67

they are registered on the adba ass apbt
but i kno max is a ambully do 2 his bloodline re and ruffiam


----------



## ginger_falco_pits (Jun 20, 2008)

*answer*

all you have to do is to go to the kennel club they are both registered at and they will give you the ped.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi in order to find out what is behind your dog it helps greatly to have the pedigree from the registry first. Though sometimes if the sire and dam are well known or entered into online peds or up on a website you can just Google the names and find out info.

There is nothing online however that has all dogs in it so unless the owner or someone they knew put the dogs up you will not find it by Googling.

You said you already knwo that part of the heritage is RE and Ruffian so if you knwo any particular dogs in the ped you can also search their names on Google to check.:cheers: 

Hope that helps


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Order a 7 gen from your registry, if it is a the ADBA they offer a pedigree analysis, never seen one on a RE or Ruffian bred dog but plenty of gd, but if your dog is heavy Ruffian there (should) be plenty of information out there on the dog. I love the Ruffian line of dogs so if you need any help at all PM and I will do what I can. I search for your dogs sire and dam with peds online and found no records of them out there, it is mostly game dogs but there is plenty of others. Good luck, you might try
here http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/american_pit_bull_terrier/welcome.html plenty of RE and "pr" dogs on there. Best thing spend the money and get the seven gen ped.IMO.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Did you get his papers when you got him? Just send those in and order the seven gen pedigree


----------

